

Microsoft releases STM for .NET - sriramk
http://blogs.msdn.com/somasegar/archive/2009/07/27/stm-net-in-devlabs.aspx

======
arohner
More information: <http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/devlabs/ee334183.aspx> and
[http://download.microsoft.com/download/9/5/6/9560741A-EEFC-4...](http://download.microsoft.com/download/9/5/6/9560741A-EEFC-4C02-822C-BB0AFE860E31/STM_User_Guide.pdf)
[PDF]

MSFT's STM strengthens my belief that STM cannot be done correctly without
modifying the language semantics. Clojure avoids many of the pitfalls in the
current user guide (2nd link I posted) by using semantics that are not
possible for C# to adopt and remain backwards compatible; this will likely
result in an inferior product. Standard MSFT.

~~~
felixmar
Reading the pdf makes me appreciate Haskell again. It seems really complicated
whereas using STM in Haskell is simple. One paper by Simon Peyton-Jones
explains STM much better than this large user guide.

